# direct = νταϊρέκτ ή ντιρέκτ;



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2011)

Αποκάλυψη για μένα το σημερινό απόγευμα: και στο forvo αλλά και στο freedictionary βλέπω ότι το ρήμα direct προφέρεται κάπως σαν ντΙρεκτ, και όχι ντΆΙρεκτ, όπως πίστευα ως τώρα. Ως άλλος Μήτσος, λοιπόν, ερωτώ: να αναθεωρήσω την κοσμοθεωρία μου;


----------



## NadiaF (Jan 27, 2011)

Εξαρτάται αν είσαι αγγλόφωνη ή αμερικανόφωνη... τι τράβηξα μ' αυτές τις διαφορές στο μάθημα της στενογραφίας... δεν περιγράφονται!

Και τα δύο σωστά είναι, κατά περίπτωση


----------



## Themis (Jan 27, 2011)

Μα είναι πολύ απλό. Κατά το Longman:
*di‧rect **1 **S2 **W1 *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot] / [FONT=&quot]dəˈrekt, dɪˈrekt, ˌdaɪˈrekt◂ [FONT=&quot]/ 
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2011)

Κι εγώ νόμισα ότι τόριξες στην πυγμαχία , όπου φυσικά υπάρχει μόνο ντιρέκτ.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2011)

@Νάντια: κι εγώ το ίδιο νόμιζα. Μα το freedictionary λέει ντΙρέκτ και για τα δύο! Έχει κάτι σημαιούλες πάνω πάνω, αν δείτε. Δεν ακούω καλά, μήπως;;; 
@ντοκτόρ: εγώ από τέτοια βίαια σπορ δεν ξέρω


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2011)

Themis said:


> Μα είναι πολύ απλό. Κατά το Longman:
> *di‧rect **1 **S2 **W1 *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot] / [FONT=&quot]dəˈrekt, dɪˈrekt, ˌdaɪˈrekt◂ [FONT=&quot]/
> [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις...


Εγώ πάντως το προφέρω ταυτόχρονα και με τους τρεις τρόπους: ένα [ντεiρέκτ] που παντρεύει το [ντιρέκτ] με το [νταϊρέκτ]. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2011)

Τελικά έχετε όλοι δίκιο, και ο Collins συμφωνεί. Τι λέτε για τις προφορές του φριντίκ; Όντως δεν ακούω καλά;


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Τελικά έχετε όλοι δίκιο, και ο Collins συμφωνεί. Τι λέτε για τις προφορές του φριντίκ; Όντως δεν ακούω καλά;


 
Ντιρέκτ ακούω κι εγώ και στα δυο του freedictionary.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2011)

Όπως λέει και το _Longman Pron_, είναι μοιρασμένα τα πράγματα στην Αγγλία. Ωστόσο, σε όλα τα λεξικά την πρώτη θέση την έχει η απλούστερη προφορά. Οπότε είναι η πρώτη προφορά που δίνουν και στα ηχητικά αρχεία, με αποτέλεσμα και το αμερικάνικο και το αγγλικό να ακούγονται το ίδιο, [ντιρέκτ].


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2011)

Μα το φριντίκ έχει κι άλλες προφορές πιο κάτω...


----------



## ThemisDaughter (Jan 27, 2011)

Πάντως από την Cambridge-ιανή φοιτητική εμπειρία μου, οι Άγγλοι που παίζουν κρίκετ το προφέρουνε dahhhhhhhh-rect. ;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2011)

Καλωσορίζω κι εγώ τη Θεμισντώ (αν μου επιτρέπεις το χαϊδευτικό, σμιλεμένο πάνω στο υπαρκτό Θεμιστώ). Ανάμικτα είναι ήδη τα αισθήματά μου: έχεις κάνει πάνω από 24 ώρες στο Κέμπριτζ:




. Έχεις γνωστούς που παίζουν κρίκετ:



.

Ελπίζουμε να μας μεταφέρεις συχνά τις φρέσκες αγγλικές σου γνώσεις και ματιές, μια και οι δικές μας έχουν αρχίσει να σκουριάζουν απελπιστικά (και, όχι, γνωστούς που παίζουν κρίκετ δεν είχαμε ποτέ).


----------



## Irini (Jan 27, 2011)

Εδώ στο Μίσιγκαν (γιατί για όλη την Αμερική δεν μπορεί να μιλήσει κανείς), όπου οι περισσότεροι χρησιμοποιούν την θεωρούμενη ως "στάνταρ" Αμερικάνικη προφορά, χρησιμοποιούν και τα δύο.


----------



## ThemisDaughter (Jan 27, 2011)

Βασικά είχα πάει στο Cambridge να σπουδάσω. Στο Trinity Hall για του λόγου το ακριβές. Αλλά μετά ανακάλυψα πως ο στενός κοινωνικός μου κύκλος θα αποτελείτο από άτομα που είτε αγαπούν το κρίκετ, είτε την κωπηλασία, είτε το αλκοόλ, οπότε προτίμησα μια πιο ομαλή κοινωνική ζωή, θυσιάζοντας την πιθανή ακαδημαϊκή καριέρα.
Οπότε, φυσικά, κατέληξα στην... νομική.
Ειρωνεία.
Πάντως και σε γυμνασιακή ηλικία ήμουνα στο Αγγλικό τμήμα. Σε μια Γαλλόφωνη χώρα. Εν ολίγοις, είμαι γλωσσολογικά συγχισμένη.


----------



## SBE (Jan 28, 2011)

ThemisDaughter said:


> Βασικά είχα πάει στο Cambridge να σπουδάσω. Στο Trinity Hall για του λόγου το ακριβές. Αλλά μετά ανακάλυψα πως ο στενός κοινωνικός μου κύκλος θα αποτελείτο από άτομα που είτε αγαπούν το κρίκετ, είτε την κωπηλασία, είτε το αλκοόλ



Εξαιρετική περιγραφή των 19χρονων γειτονόπουλών μου στο Τρίνιτυ Χωλ. Μόνο που αυτά μάλλον αγαπάνε περισσότερο το τελευταίο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 28, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κι εγώ νόμισα ότι τόριξες στην πυγμαχία , όπου φυσικά υπάρχει μόνο ντιρέκτ.


Κι εγώ αυτό νόμισα.

Θεμισδώ, δίκιο έχεις. Ο ανιψιός μου όταν ήταν στο Καίμπριτζ είχε μπει στην κωπηλατική ομάδα. Τι κάνει ο άνθρωπος για να έχει κοινωνική ζωή...


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Ό,τι και να λέτε, η καλύτερη κοινωνικοποίηση γίνεται με το πάντινγκ. Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι και μπρατσωμένος.


----------



## ThemisDaughter (Jan 28, 2011)

Όντως το πάντινγκ βοηθάει την κοινωνικοποίηση.


----------



## SBE (Jan 29, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Ό,τι και να λέτε, η καλύτερη κοινωνικοποίηση γίνεται με το πάντινγκ. Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι και μπρατσωμένος.


:D Ο ερασιτέχνης δεξιά φταίει. 

Έ, όχι και δεν έχει κοινωνική ζωή το Καίμπριτζ, ρε παιδιά, οι φοιτητικοί σύλλογοι καλύπτουν κάθε ενδιαφέρον στον υπερθετικό βαθμό. Απλά η κωπηλασία είναι το πιο εμφανές απ'όλα. Άμα θες να ξυπνάς το χειμώνα απο τις πέντε και να πηγάινεις να κάνεις κωπηλασία στον πάγο είσαι στο ιδανικό μέρος, αλλα υπαρχουν κι άλλα σπορ- εγώ π.χ. παιζω μπριτζ, που φτιάχνει φοβερή μυική γράμμωση σε όλο το σώμα.  Ειδικά άμα στα διαλλείματα χτυπάς κι ένα- δυο από αυτά που προτείνει η Θεμισντότιρ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2011)

Προειδοποίηση προς κάθε περαστικό που δεν ξέρει καλά αγγλικά και προς κάθε ευεπηρέαστο μαθητή του σήμερα που θα μας ξεφουρνίσει τη λάθος προφορά μεθαύριο:

Οι κυρίες κάνουν χιούμορ και το απαίσιο πράγμα που τρώνε οι Εγγλέζοι για γλυκό στο τέλος του φαγητού και που το γράφουν pudding προφέρεται πούντινγκ και μπορεί να διαφέρει αρκετά απ' αυτό που εμείς λέμε πουτίγκα. Δυστυχώς, έχω ξεχάσει τι ακριβώς είναι πουτίγκα. Να μου το θυμίσει επειγόντως κάποιος (με απτό παράδειγμα, παρακαλώ).


----------



## SBE (Jan 29, 2011)

Απτό παράδειγμα δε γίνεται, μόνο εικονικό. 
Υπάρχει αυτή η πουτίγκα...





αυτή εδώ...






Υπάρχει το ρυζόγαλο (rice pudding)






κι ο γενικός ορισμός που λέει ότι στο Αγγλία πούντινγκ λέμε το επιδόρπιο, όλα τα γλυκά, δηλαδη κι ετούτο το νουβελοκουζινάδικο.






Το τελευταίο είναι από το κατάστημα Midsummer House, το οποίο μόλις σήμερα ανακάλυψα στο μάθημα ότι είναι εστιατόριο δύο Μισελεναστέρων και βρισκεται στο Καίμπριτζ. Όχι, το μάθημα δεν ήταν μάθημα γαστριμαργίας, αλλά βεβαίως τι σου κάνει η τεχνολογία, μόλις έγινε η σχετική αναφορά, γκουγκλίζω το μαγαζί στο νετμπουκ και κοιτάζαμε τις φωτογραφίες με τους διπλανούς μου. 
Το μάθημα ήταν βαρετό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2011)

Η έκκληση για απτό παράδειγμα απευθυνόταν σε κύριο που μου «χρωστάει» και αφήσαμε τη συζήτηση σε επιλογή ανάμεσα σε προφιτερόλ και παϊδάκια & μπίρες. Αυτή εδώ η εικονογραφική πανδαισία είναι ένα ντιρέκτ, ένα άπερκατ — πλήγμα πάντως.

Η δουλειά μου έγινε βαρετή.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 29, 2011)

Ρε παιδιά, να πω την αμαρτία μου, το γλυκάκι από το μισελεναστεράδικο εστιατόριο μού προκαλεί μια αμηχανία: δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το φάω ή να χτίσω και το υπόλοιπο...Σαν μισοτελειωμένο γιαπί στον Γέρακα μοιάζει! (έχει και τα μπάζα γύρω γύρω...)


----------



## SBE (Jan 29, 2011)

Έτσι είναι ο μισελενάστερος σεφ, Ολιβερ. 
Σε μια φάση εκεί που κοιτάζαμε το μενού είχε ένα ψάρι, περίεργο όνομα, γκουγκλάρω το όνομα και μου βγάζει το λατινικό sparus κάτι. Α, λέει ο διπλανός μου (έλληνας επίσης), σπάρος. Όχι ρε παιδί, τα σπαράκια είναι τόσα δα. Θα βάζιε δύο στη μερίδα, μου λέει. Ναι, φιλεταρισμένα κι όλας να πιάνουν χώρο στο πιάτο (αυτοί και το γάβρο μπορέι να κάνουν φιλέτο). Αλλά αφού σου άρεσουν οι κατασκευές, θα σου αρεσουν κι οι άλλες φωτογραφίες πιάτων του καταστηματος- σκέτα Λέγκο
Εδώ που τα λέμε, έτσι δεν είναι σε αυτά τα εστιατόρια;

ΥΓ Και συνειδητοποιώ ότι μάλλον θα πρέπει με αυτά να το είχαμε [email protected]#%#$% τελείως το μάθημα, αγένεια μεγάλη δηλαδή....


----------



## Irini (Jan 29, 2011)

Να πω ότι οι Αμερικάνοι έχουν πολύ πιο συγκεκριμένη ιδέα για το τι αποτελεί πουτίγκα. Ενενήντα τοις εκατό είναι αυτό που οι Άγγλοι λένε custard. Το άλλο δέκα είναι "bread pudding" και "rice pudding". Το "jello pudding" δεν θέλω ούτε να το σκέφτομαι. Αυτοί όμως το σκέφτονται οι άτιμοι.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 29, 2011)

ThemisDaughter said:


> Όντως το πάντινγκ βοηθάει την κοινωνικοποίηση.


Πολύ έξυπνο, ομολογώ! 



nickel said:


> Η έκκληση για απτό παράδειγμα απευθυνόταν σε κύριο που μου «χρωστάει» και αφήσαμε τη συζήτηση σε επιλογή ανάμεσα σε προφιτερόλ και παϊδάκια & μπίρες.


Ο οφειλέτης κύριος βρίσκεται εν αδημονία στην κούπα τού καταπέλτη, εφοδιασμένος με ισομεγέθεις (ενν. προς την κούπα τού καταπέλτη) κούπες προφιτερόλ, μη βλέποντας την ώρα για το πότε θα δοθεί εντολή να κοπεί το σχοινί και να εκτοξευθεί προς τη συνάντηση όπου θα γίνουν οι σχετικές ζημιές. :)



oliver_twisted said:


> Ρε παιδιά, να πω την αμαρτία μου, το γλυκάκι από το μισελεναστεράδικο εστιατόριο μού προκαλεί μια αμηχανία: δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το φάω ή να χτίσω και το υπόλοιπο...Σαν μισοτελειωμένο γιαπί στον Γέρακα μοιάζει! (έχει και τα μπάζα γύρω γύρω...)


+1000, το πιο εύστοχο σχόλιο που έχω ακούσει για τη νιβελκιζίν.


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2011)

oliver_twisted said:


> Ρε παιδιά, να πω την αμαρτία μου, το γλυκάκι από το μισελεναστεράδικο εστιατόριο μού προκαλεί μια αμηχανία: δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το φάω ή να χτίσω και το υπόλοιπο...Σαν μισοτελειωμένο γιαπί στον Γέρακα μοιάζει! (έχει και τα μπάζα γύρω γύρω...)


 
Όλιβερ, ν' αγιάσει το πληκτρολόγιό στόμα σου· παραλίγο να πνιγώ με τον καφέ! 
Να σου πω, όταν ολοκληρωθεί το γιαπί, θα μου δώσεις το δικαίωμα πρώτης κατάφασης κατεδάφισης καταβρόχθισης ή το 'χεις ήδη τάξει; 



SBE said:


> [...] Όχι ρε παιδί, τα σπαράκια είναι τόσα δα. Θα βάζει δύο στη μερίδα, μου λέει. Ναι, φιλεταρισμένα κιόλας να πιάνουν χώρο στο πιάτο (αυτοί και το γάβρο μπορεί να κάνουν φιλέτο). [...]


 
Τον γάβρο δεν περιμέναμε τους νουβελοκουζινάδες (ωραία λέξη, btw για να τον κάνουμε φιλέτο. ;)

Μπράβο μας! Νήμα για την προφορά του direct, αφού πέρασε μια βόλτα από το Κέμπριτζ, έκανε λίγη βαρκάδα με κουπί και με σταλίκι, έφτασε στο παντ πάντα δημοφιλές θέμα της γαστριμαργικής απόλαυσης. Redirected.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 29, 2011)

Μπαίνω να δω τι έχει γραφτεί και πήγε το νήμα 3 σελίδες. Καμιά προφορά που την αγνοούσα, η άσχετη, σκέφτομαι. Και βλέπω τα γλυκά. Με συγχωρείτε, θα διαβάσω τα μηνύματά σας αργότερα. Έπαθα οξεία κρίση υπογλυκαιμίας


----------



## Philip (Jan 31, 2011)

Τελευταίος και καταϊδρωμένος σ' αυτό το νήμα;), και ειδικά για την Palavra. Υπάρχει και η προφορά _ντρέκ(τ)_ και _ντρέκλι _(directly) σε γρήγορη ομιλία, όπου το _ντρ_- μπορεί να μοιάζει με το _dr _του dream, δηλ κάτι σαν _ντζρ_-


----------

